# British law equine stallion licensing requirements



## texascbs (28 February 2018)

Hello

I have been debating on FB the value studbooks requiring stallion licensing.  In the USA each studbook is different.  Some have very complex stallion licensing requirements to register a purebred, and some have little as two registered parents.  I was told on FB that British regulations state all stallions must be licensed by their studbook before a pure foal can go into the main section of a stud book.  Is this correct?

Yet studbooks can determine what the licensing requirements are, correct?  Thus they could make it have many requirements, and they could just say....two registered parents, fill in the form, and pay the fee.  Yes?

It is very confusing.


----------

